# Ross rifle video



## Colin Parkinson (22 Sep 2019)

An excellent video on "Canada's Rifle" and a reminder that our military procurement problems extend back to Confederation.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-25nLWAbCA&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR1eaJYTRQXmnv7mvSVXsB1-no7_JHu7-ZI_m5LszNCaUbyDIEbQTOLR9K8


----------



## nativecasinos (14 Jan 2020)

great thanks


----------

